# Marble Falls?



## sparty (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm heading to Austin in a couple days and figured I would stay the weekend to check out the "new" resort..  The clubhouse is suppose to be opening with the pool, fitness center, and check-in.

Looks like an ok resort - not a lot to do there - and the price for the presidential units seems way out of line.  But I figure it's worth a weekend stay..

Anyone been recently and has feedback?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2017)

No, but as a TX Wyndham owner I would be interested in your feedback.  I did visit the Spicewood Springs resort in Hunt late last year (and did a review).  Marble Falls is NOT yet available via Club Plan but it should be after the first year the resort is open.

There is a lot to do and see in that area.  You do not need to stay at the resort.  Try some Wineries, nice hill country scenic tours, Enchanted Rock is not far away.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 23, 2017)

It is a nice resort - but you definitely will need a car to enjoy the area. Resort has nice views of the lake, but there is nothing within a few miles of the resort. The town of Marble Falls is across the lake/reservoir. 

It has pretty much your standard WM design and finish - with one exception - no DVD player. 

Great base for day trips in the area - Austin, german food or wineries around Fredericksburg, hiking in Enchanted Rock, etc. If you are into museums, the National Museum of the Pacific War in Fredericksburg is a top-notch museum on par with the WWII museum in New Orleans. All about an hrs drive away. Plan for closer to 2 hrs if you want to venture into San Antonio.


----------

